# March Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread!



## Joe Blow (21 February 2005)

Time once again for the monthly stock tipping competition entry thread.

A brief recap of the rules:

1. You MUST have at least a minimum of 10 posts AND an average of at least 0.30 posts per day to enter. You can see your posts per day average by viewing your public profile... it's displayed right next to your 'total posts'.

2. Each entrant may choose one ASX listed stock.

3. The winner is the person whose selected stock performs the best in percentage terms between March 1 and March 31.

He/She will receive a years subscription to their choice of either Shares, Personal Investor, Money or Wealth Creator magazine (or $50 cash). The second placegetter will receive the runner up prize of $25 cash.

You have until midnight on February 28 to enter. Those who qualify, please post your entries in this thread. Once selected, you CANNOT change your stock.

GOOD LUCK EVERYONE!


----------



## crocdee (21 February 2005)

*Re: Official March Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread!*

hi joe 

i think march will be the month for MUL.
ink me in please
regards croc


----------



## baglimit (21 February 2005)

*Re: Official March Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread!*

hey fleeta, ive grabbed nms again - gee i wonder why ??


----------



## money tree (21 February 2005)

*Re: Official March Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread!*

NAB for me


----------



## Fleeta (21 February 2005)

*Re: Official March Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread!*

You can have NMS Baglimit, its not going to go up 50% two months in a row...

I'll take Colorpak (CKL)


----------



## doctorj (21 February 2005)

*Re: Official March Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread!*

After my super-speccie last month, I've got little to live up to and a lot to prove in March.  Better get Metastock out


----------



## Mofra (21 February 2005)

*Re: Official March Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread!*

Howdy,

Going to have to put my LAF in for the comp,  cheers


----------



## tiggy7 (21 February 2005)

*Re: Official March Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread!*

CAG is my bet for March


----------



## Joe Blow (21 February 2005)

*Re: Official March Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread!*



			
				tiggy7 said:
			
		

> CAG is my bet for March




tiggy,

You are currently under the 0.30 post per day qualification and are therefore ineligible to enter next month's competition.


----------



## canny (22 February 2005)

*Re: Official March Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread!*

Hi Punters!
I would like NEO as my March tip please.


----------



## chicken (22 February 2005)

*Re: Official March Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread!*

CHICKEN...picks SMM...summit resources


----------



## tinny (22 February 2005)

*Re: Official March Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread!*

Hi all make mine HHG


----------



## doctorj (22 February 2005)

*Re: Official March Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread!*

You're beneath the 0.3 posts per day minimum as well.


----------



## RichKid (22 February 2005)

*Re: Official March Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread!*

Are new entrants checking the comp rules before posting (see first post by Joe in this thread)? Joe is checking and only eligible entrants will be included in the list.


----------



## Joe Blow (23 February 2005)

*Re: Official March Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread!*



			
				RichKid said:
			
		

> Are new entrants checking the comp rules before posting (see first post by Joe in this thread)? Joe is checking and only eligible entrants will be included in the list.




I'm making a list and checking it twice!


----------



## dutchie (24 February 2005)

*Re: Official March Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread!*

G'day Joe

I'll have a go with CBH

Cheers


----------



## The Barbarian Investor (24 February 2005)

*Re: Official March Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread!*

JUM for me...


----------



## markrmau (25 February 2005)

*Re: Official March Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread!*

CSE for me please.

Copper futures should start going up again next month. The dry season is coming up making it easier for CSE to drill and produce promising results.

If you try to trade this, note that volumes are quite low.


----------



## doctorj (25 February 2005)

*Re: Official March Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread!*

I should have learnt last month, hopefully I don't end up last twice. 

I'll take FAR please.


----------



## kooka1956 (25 February 2005)

*Re: Official March Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread!*

For the last time i'll go for CBD  as February price was depressed because of new issue. Regards KOOKA


----------



## canny (25 February 2005)

*Re: Official March Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread!*

Joe,
Is there a link to a table of our tips?
Canny


----------



## Joe Blow (25 February 2005)

*Re: Official March Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread!*



			
				canny said:
			
		

> Joe,
> Is there a link to a table of our tips?
> Canny




Canny,

There sure is: https://www.aussiestockforums.com/stocktip.php

You can find it at the bottom of every single page!


----------



## canny (25 February 2005)

*Re: Official March Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread!*

Thanks Joe -
So you won't make this current one up as a chart until March 1 - and use March 1 prices as a start point?
Cheers


----------



## Joe Blow (25 February 2005)

*Re: Official March Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread!*



			
				canny said:
			
		

> Thanks Joe -
> So you won't make this current one up as a chart until March 1 - and use March 1 prices as a start point?
> Cheers




Yes, there will be a new list on Tuesday (March 1) when the market opens.


----------



## brerwallabi (26 February 2005)

*Re: Official March Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread!*

wont leave it till the last momment this time, as I could possibly miss out so Joe CUO is my pick, just picked up a few as well, a real speccie but i feel it could go to 2.5cps


----------



## emily (26 February 2005)

*Re: Official March Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread!*

can i have avoca resources limited (avo) please . i think gold should go well.


thanx,
emily


----------



## tarnor (27 February 2005)

*Re: Official March Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread!*

not sure if i have enough posts to enter but i'll go for BAS again..


----------



## tech/a (27 February 2005)

*Re: Official March Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread!*

---EBT---


----------



## RichKid (28 February 2005)

*Re: Official March Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread!*



			
				tarnor said:
			
		

> not sure if i have enough posts to enter but i'll go for BAS again..




Looks like you're okay Tarnor, just click on your user name on any of your posts and it'll show a link to your public profile which shows the posts per day and number of posts etc:

Join Date: 25th-August-2004
Posts
Total Posts: 66 (0.35 posts per day
---

Canny, you'll need to keep posting to enter the comp, maybe you'll be able to make it for the April comp- good luck!

Joe will check all entrants before the start of the comp so keep an eye on your posting stats and the comp rules to make sure you qualify (min. 10 posts plus 0.3 posts per day).


----------



## RichKid (28 February 2005)

*Re: Official March Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread!*

I'm going with BMX Bemax Resources (13.5c), an up and coming minerals producer. Next few months will see a lot of the transition risk dissipate so I expect a rerating, share register is being freed up as well with WMC administrator selling shares. I have entered early as any move will be swift.

It's sitting on support so will be a nice price for me to enter at too. Recent volume confirms the support and the start of a move up in the sp imo.

See the thread on BMX for more info: https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=917


----------



## Bingo (28 February 2005)

*Re: Official March Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread!*

My pick is OPM.


----------



## DTM (28 February 2005)

*Re: Official March Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread!*

I'll go with another oil speccie.  PRE


----------



## GreatPig (1 March 2005)

*Re: Official March Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread!*

If I'm not too late, I'll take DLS - Drillsearch Energy.

GP


----------



## amohonour (1 March 2005)

*Re: Official March Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread!*

Dont know if I made it but PRE looks good


----------



## RichKid (1 March 2005)

*Re: Official March Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread!*



			
				amohonour said:
			
		

> Dont know if I made it but PRE looks good




I'm afraid you didn't but keep posting to get in for next month- see the first post in this thread for entry criteria.

Good luck!


----------



## canny (2 March 2005)

*Re: Official March Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread!*

Hi Joe,
I notice my 'tip' is not on the table.
When I check my profile on sharescene - I have an average of 0.6 posts per day and meet the criteria.
It is via that forum that I received the email about this comp - so what's the story? 
Canny


----------



## Joe Blow (2 March 2005)

*Re: Official March Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread!*



			
				canny said:
			
		

> Hi Joe,
> I notice my 'tip' is not on the table.
> When I check my profile on sharescene - I have an average of 0.6 posts per day and meet the criteria.
> It is via that forum that I received the email about this comp - so what's the story?
> Canny




Hi Canny!

Aussie Stock Forums and Share Scene are not affilliated in any way. Perhaps you received my monthy reminder email and thought it was from them? I can't imagine they'd be helping me promote the stock tipping competition here! 

Sorry about the confusion. Keep posting away and you'll be set for the April competition!   

Cheers!
Joe


----------



## dutchie (4 March 2005)

*Re: Official March Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread!*

G'day Joe

It seems to me that the Stock Tipping Competition is based more on luck than skill.  To have a chance to win you need to select a share that is worth 10c or less and if it makes any move at all you will probably have a large percentage increase.

In the present comp. there is only one share worth more than $1.00 (good on you Money Tree !!).

I have no doubt what so ever that all entrants have used their skills to make their selections (and if you bought some of them you would have a very handsome profit!).
However in my humble opinion there is a large luck factor involved.

This is the first competition that I have entered (so please take these comments in that context) and I do not know the full history (have not had time to go through all postings) but I would assume that initially it was envisaged that entrants would select stock from the whole universe of stocks to pit their skills of selection.

If the current format is what everyone wants then please ignore my ramblings (little @#!! one day wonder!)

Perhaps another option (addition) would be to compare the actual gains made. In that way selections like Money Tree's would have a chance.

I personally would like to see the competition be one where any share selection has a chance - not only 10-20c ones.

I know that it not easy to come up with a system that gives every share a chance but hopefully others may have some ideas (that is the reason for this posting).


----------



## RichKid (4 March 2005)

*Re: Official March Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread!*

Dutchie, 
Good to see new suggestions coming up, there was in fact some discussion of various other formats for the comp, sometimes a heated discussion too! The threads are a bit old, maybe the Nov-Jan period would yield some results for you if you'd like to do a search for those threads. There were quite a few options presented, together with the conclusion about how to proceed. Hope this helps.


----------



## Joe Blow (4 March 2005)

*Re: Official March Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread!*



			
				dutchie said:
			
		

> G'day Joe
> 
> It seems to me that the Stock Tipping Competition is based more on luck than skill.  To have a chance to win you need to select a share that is worth 10c or less and if it makes any move at all you will probably have a large percentage increase.
> 
> ...




Dutchie,

Thanks for your input regarding the stock tipping competition. I really appreciate the feedback.

Stefan started a thread on changes to the stock tipping competition a little while ago. Stefan is one of Aussie Stock Forums original members and was the one who (quite generously) coded the stock tipping page that we currently use. However, at the moment he's a little busy with some important projects so I'm not sure how often he'll be dropping in.

I'm not sure when we'll get around to making any changes but it's probably a good idea to keep all feedback regarding the stock tipping competition in the one thread, just so it's easy to find. You can find the thread here: https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=923. Add any ideas you may have!


----------



## canny (20 March 2005)

*Re: Official March Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread!*

Well, it's shaping up for a very exciting finish.
Can NMS or FAR castch CSE?
I think CSE has hit a plateau - and imagine by the end of the month one of the others could have overtaken it.
There's some nice profits out there already in the picks.


----------

